# "Autosteer disabled for system error"



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

"Take over immediately!" several times today, and once last week. Once I take over, the screen shows "Autosteer disabled for system error" and the on-screen steering wheel does not appear for 30 seconds to several minutes. No visibility issues. Has anyone gotten this yet?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Check your windshield for damage around the cameras, and also check the other cameras for damage and use the on-screen camera widget to make sure they're all working. Remove all USB devices, and then recalibrate the front camera using the Service card in your settings (that part might require driving for a few miles before it's complete). Then let your car go into a deep sleep. If everything works after that, toss out your USB device for Sentry Mode/Dashcam and replace it. Otherwise, schedule a service visit with Mobile Service - Mobile would be preferred, because they can check it in the same environment where you park it.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

I've had it happen a couple of times. The error doesn't really give you much to go on.
1 time was I had bug guts where the cameras were. Cleaned the window, and I went on my merry way.
The other time I was having issues with seeing the sentry footage from my SSD. I took out the SSD and the warning went away. Formatted the drive, and I'm good to go again.
I didn't need to do any recalibration of the cameras etc. Just removed the drive and it went back to normal. 
I've also had it happen a random time on the freeway. Kicked me out of AP for the rest of the drive. Just put the car in park when I got to a stoplight and back into drive cleared it.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

JasonF said:


> If everything works after that, toss out your USB device for Sentry Mode/Dashcam and replace it.





Derik said:


> I didn't need to do any recalibration of the cameras etc. Just removed the drive and it went back to normal.


Yup, I removed the USB and let the car sit for a couple hours. (Cameras were clear, and didn't perform a calibration) No autosteer errors on the drive home! I'm going to try my other 64GB USB stick and see what happens.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Rich M said:


> Yup, I removed the USB and let the car sit for a couple hours. (Cameras were clear, and didn't perform a calibration) No autosteer errors on the drive home! I'm going to try my other 64GB USB stick and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


You should look into getting a Samsung SSD drive. They're cheap, fast and reliable.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

When I put in my backup drive (16GB that used to work fine), I saw a different error, that it wanted a minimum of 32GB formatted as exFAT, which seems to be a new requirement. The 64 GB drive that was causing the error was actually partitioned in half - one side for the dash/sentry and the other for music. This resulted in the dashcam side being slightly under this new 32 GB requirement. The drive passed all disk scans, so it doesn't look like a reliability issue, I just think Tesla moved the goal posts on what is acceptable for a sentry/dash cam drive.
So I'm starting over with a completely different USB stick, partitioned 40GB exFAT for dashcam and 20GB for music. I'll report back if there are any new issues.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I got this yesterday including "automatic breaking disabled" and a number of other non-FSD alerts. No glaring sun and cameras appeared clean. I tried a soft 2 wheel reboot while driving and that didn't help. When we stopped for Supercharger I did full hard reboot and then it worked for about 30 minutes and reappeared. I ordered a new 64gb exFAT. We will see if that is the issue.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

@Mr. Spacely , what version of software is your car on?


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

2022.12.3.20


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The 2022.12.* series of software has a well-known bug related to USB drives and dashcam. And it seems like a misbehaving USB subsystem often causes other issues in the vehicle, one of which is the loss of Autopilot functionality. I had it happen to me.

I believe that removing your USB drive and rebooting will prevent it from happening. It's not an ideal work-around.



garsh said:


> I'm on 2022.12.3.2. This morning, during my morning commute, neither AP nor TACC would work. It just kept popping up a message saying "Traffic Aware Cruise Control is not available". I tried rebooting the MCU during my drive, but it didn't help - I didn't expect it to, since the MCU isn't really involved with AP, but figured I might as well try.
> 
> It was raining, but I always thought that TACC only required the front camera in order to operate, and I had the wipers running.
> 
> I'm hoping a deep sleep will fix it, but I'm charging at work right now so that's not going to happen until tonight. So I assume I'll be without AP/TACC for my drive back home too.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Thanks, Garsh. I tried to format a new 64gb exFAT USB but it said "error loading." So i reformatted the old one and it worked for a while. Then the little red X came up on the camera icon. So now I'm running without a USB recording and things seem better so far...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> Thanks, Garsh. I tried to format a new 64gb exFAT USB but it said "error loading." So i reformatted the old one and it worked for a while. Then the little red X came up on the camera icon. So now I'm running without a USB recording and things seem better so far...


Yep, reformatting doesn't help. It even affects people who are using SSDs.
There's a new FSD build based on 2022.16.* currently in internal testing. Hopefully that will get pushed out to you before too long.









FSD v10.13 (2022.16.3.5)


This thread is for discussing this particular version of Tesla's FSD. For more general FSD disussions, please post to the FSDBeta MEGATHREAD. Any off-topic posts in this thread will be moved to the FSDBeta Megathread. Full Self-Driving Beta v10.13 FSD Beta v10.13 Release Notes Improved...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------

